# What causes flimsy stems?



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 24, 2011)

AAAGGGGHHH!!! I went to check on the ladies this evening and my Northern Light Blue has flimsy stems from about halfway up to tip. Anyone have an idea what causes this? I just recently added an air conditioner to the room because temps were nearing 90... I've got them around 70-78 Fahrenheit now, but this plant was sitting closest to the window with the AC unit in it; could this have anything to do with flimsy stems? Also, the stems in question, only where it's flimsy, are turning deep purple in color! First picture is to show color, Second picture is to show the flimsiness of the stems (NLB is the front right plant)... I've got a fan directed at her hoping to strengthen her up a bit... Did I over-water? Under-water? Allow too cool air flow? AAAGGGHHHH!!! HELP ME PLEASE GUYS!!!
View attachment 163632
View attachment 163634


----------



## v35b (Mar 24, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey man, it's been raining in your room! I can't see a problem from these pics, can you get closer ups?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 24, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:


Click and open the attachments then!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey man, it's been raining in your room! I can't see a problem from these pics, can you get closer ups?


In the second photo, front right plant, near the back, you can see the stem bent out from the plant! The others are being pushed back up by a fan... Any ideas what causes flimsy limbs in general guys!?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 24, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> rot will cause a weak stem---still can't see the weak part---the water on the leaves may be too heavy:48:


RIGHT side guys! Not the one with water on it! :rofl: :stoned: are we? What causes rot? And with the growing conditions the same for all the others and no signs? Is it possible that stretch from the recent change in lighting regimen caused it!? I've read that stretch can cause a stem to get weak or flimsy...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

A deficiency can cause purple stems, So can cold and new formation as well though. 

Do you have a fan blowing on the plants? That helps allot with strong stems, want to see the leaves moving in the fan = good air circulation = stronger stems. 

What are you feeding?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 25, 2011)

"What causes flimsy stems"?
  Answer: Lots of things....older age, too much alcohol, less attractive women, running out of Viagra, cold water, and marriage  

-SSF-


----------



## BBFan (Mar 25, 2011)

In my experience, 3 things have caused weak stems in my grows.  Over watering once gave me a problem (it was actually a flush), not enough air blowing on the plants; but I think the most common cause of weak stems is insufficient lighting.

My first indoor grow, I used one 400w unit in a 2.5' x 4' space- I had to tie up my buds to support them.  I added a second 400w after that grow and haven't tied up a bud since.

Off topic- are you misting your plants to correct a deficiency (foilar feeding)?  Is it a humidity issue?  I've noticed you mist your plants in some pics in your journal also.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 25, 2011)

What are you using for lighting, looks like a light issue to me that is causing stretch.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

If the overhead light is all you're using, it could be a light issue, other than that, she's a wuss?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2011)

Lack of silica can cause flimsy, spindly main limbs and stems.  Does your medium have rice husks or whatever in it?

If you add a supplemental silica, don't overreact to the pH jump--add your other nutes and let the mix sit for an hour or two and the pH should have leveled back out.

Luck, peace.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Pro-Tekt from Dyna-Gro for a silica supplement. Works good and is inexpensive. Just apply on the light side.

Wet


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> In my experience, 3 things have caused weak stems in my grows.  Over watering once gave me a problem (it was actually a flush), not enough air blowing on the plants; but I think the most common cause of weak stems is insufficient lighting.
> 
> My first indoor grow, I used one 400w unit in a 2.5' x 4' space- I had to tie up my buds to support them.  I added a second 400w after that grow and haven't tied up a bud since.
> 
> Off topic- are you misting your plants to correct a deficiency (foilar feeding)?  Is it a humidity issue?  I've noticed you mist your plants in some pics in your journal also.


this was just blow back from the misting of the soil... Dirt gets everywhere if I don't keep the topsoil moist... Not actually spraying the plants... The one in the photo was just a flop kind of deal... Didn't really do it for any reason other than seeing her with water droplets all over her! Not a regular thing though... I'm pretty sure it was too far from the light and wasn't getting good wind stimulation as it was sitting in the back of the garden for a few days... I also recently added four hours of darkness a day and think this accounts for some stretch which is also attributing to the weakness... I'm hoping she perks up in the next week; I'll be switching to 12/12 next Thursday!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> What are you using for lighting, looks like a light issue to me that is causing stretch.


I'm using a 6 bulb T5 set up that's 4' long... All 6500k bulbs at 5,000 lumens per bulb (30,000 total). It was a bit further from this plant than the others for a few days, I have a fan directly on this plant and have lowered the light slightly to hopefully regain some strength...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If the overhead light is all you're using, it could be a light issue, other than that, she's a wuss?


Should I apply a cfl for side lighting then?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Lack of silica can cause flimsy, spindly main limbs and stems.  Does your medium have rice husks or whatever in it?
> 
> If you add a supplemental silica, don't overreact to the pH jump--add your other nutes and let the mix sit for an hour or two and the pH should have leveled back out.
> 
> Luck, peace.


Silica just sounds chemical! I don't know how I feel about putting breast implants on my pot plants!:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Should I apply a cfl for side lighting then?



More overhead, as much as you can handle!  Side lighting in veg, probably not a good thing as it would likely cause competitive stretch...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I'm using a 6 bulb T5 set up that's 4' long... All 6500k bulbs at 5,000 lumens per bulb (30,000 total). It was a bit further from this plant than the others for a few days, I have a fan directly on this plant and have lowered the light slightly to hopefully regain some strength...




OOOPS, I see you'e using more lighting LMAO....this is what I am using!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Silica just sounds chemical! I don't know how I feel about putting breast implants on my pot plants!:rofl:


:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Mar 25, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I'm using a 6 bulb T5 set up that's 4' long... All 6500k bulbs at 5,000 lumens per bulb (30,000 total). It was a bit further from this plant than the others for a few days, I have a fan directly on this plant and have lowered the light slightly to hopefully regain some strength...


 
I have a 8 bulb T5 that is about 2" above the tops of mine.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive always associated small puny stems to not enough fan to blow them around... imo


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

whelp, turns out we're all wrong! My case of flimsy stem was no doubt caused by drought. I went over this afternoon and she was almost touching the ground! I watered her with a 2 liter full of water and less than 5 minutes later was able to pull on the stems and watch them bounce back into place! There are pictures in my GJ (link in sig) entry number 139... Hope this helps someone out there with similar issues!
edit: Link to picture of NLB after watering and recoup, slightly heavy in the leaves looking, but will update with newer pictures in a few hours... Looking 200% better than she was!
View attachment 163710


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a link to a picture that resembles the shape that Northern Light Blue was in five minutes prior to the picture above; I literally watch her stand back to attention from this position in a matter of minutes!
View attachment 163741


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Stop abusing the poor gals! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 26, 2011)

Plants that are deficient in potassium usually have slow growth and root systems that have poor development. The stalks and stems are also usually weak and thin and provide poor strength.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> OOOPS, I see you'e using more lighting LMAO....this is what I am using!


Well that makes me giddy! Really! I've seen your grows and to imitate your monsters would be great! It was no doubt the drought I guess! I watered her and she stood right back up! She's as strong as ever now! I've got 5 days til 12/12 switch! :yay: For me!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Plants that are deficient in potassium usually have slow growth and root systems that have poor development. The stalks and stems are also usually weak and thin and provide poor strength.


I just transplanted from 1/2 gallon pots and the roots looked more than healthy, She's fine now; it was drought... I had been watering them all the a=same but for one reason or other this one sucked it up fast! I doused her with an entire 2 liter of water and watched her stand back up... It was a life changing event!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Stop abusing the poor gals! :rofl: :rofl:


i know right!? I dropped the light on the auto, then thirst NLB half to death... What next; nute burn!?:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

my stems are always flimsy about week 6....


*heavy OG buds roll with that gangsta lean


:rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> my stems are always flimsy about week 6....
> 
> 
> *heavy OG buds roll with that gangsta lean
> ...


Lean wit it; Rock wit it!:rofl!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> my stems are always flimsy about week 6....
> 
> 
> *heavy OG buds roll with that gangsta lean
> ...


to quote myself 


i cut a nug...about a week early. Ive been needing some to sleep and ive been having to buy it  for real


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> to quote myself
> 
> 
> i cut a nug...about a week early. Ive been needing some to sleep and ive been having to buy it  for real


That buds got the lean! :rofl: looks like some descent smoke there bud! (no pun intended)


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

oh its just a bottom. the whole plant looks sad and leaning. Not unhappy sad, more of a YOU FOOL! I CANT TAKE ANY MORE CARBOLOAD AND P/K SPIKES - so now im leaning over and tired sad...
 Ya feel me

:fly:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> oh its just a bottom. the whole plant looks sad and leaning. Not unhappy sad, more of a YOU FOOL! I CANT TAKE ANY MORE CARBOLOAD AND P/K SPIKES!
> Ya feel me
> 
> :fly:



LOL, I'd like to feel the buzz off that poor plant you're abusing with carboload....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:


Ninja Edit!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, sad plants need smoked too!


----------

